# Feedback on DNP cycle



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

Im going to run the following for 3 weeks straight:

3 day carb deplete prior

125mg DNP (Morning)

50mg T3 (Morning)

3000mg vit c

1000umg vit e

1000umg potasium

33/33/33 diet

Anything out of order or am I good to go?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if you eating 33/33/33 i reccomend living in a freezer


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good to me. Only major thing I do different is to take the DNP in the evening, so as it 'hits' while you're asleep, rather than when you're (presumably) at work.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Looks good to me. Only major thing I do different is to take the DNP in the evening, so as it 'hits' while you're asleep, rather than when you're (presumably) at work.


having a long half life does it make a difference when you take it?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks okay but a few things need changing



> 3 day carb deplete prior
> 
> 125mg DNP (Morning) - *I take my DNP in the morning too, you could do what @MrLulz said and take it in the night however I don't like it because I sweat tons in my sleep then and I wake up at least 3 times from soaking sheets*
> 
> ...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

safc49 said:


> having a long half life does it make a difference when you take it?


It can do, i think for the opposite reason most people do it. Taking it before bed means you can get some sleep in before the levels rise and peak again. Taking in the morning made it harder to sleep of a night in my experience. Taking it morning and night means your just gonna sweat like a bitch no matter what haha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> It can do, i think for the opposite reason most people do it. Taking it before bed means you can get some sleep in before the levels rise and peak again. Taking in the morning made it harder to sleep of a night in my experience. Taking it morning and night means your just gonna sweat like a bitch no matter what haha


cheers mate, going on soon so might just try it this way


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@funkdocta @safc49

In my experience, I found taking it in the morning made me sweat less in bed


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

safc49 said:


> having a long half life does it make a difference when you take it?


I feel a definite peak physiologically - in fact the first few times it happened it scared the sh*t out of me. Yes it's got a long half life - though I'd dispute it's the commonly parroted 36 hours - but that doesn't mean there's not a peak concentration.

Your mileage may vary, but with me, I'd readily take 250mg at night and sleep through the peak then take 125mg first thing and have to ride the peak out while I'm at work.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Username-Here said:


> @funkdocta @safc49
> 
> In my experience, I found taking it in the morning made me sweat less in bed


Same for me mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> @funkdocta @safc49
> 
> In my experience, I found taking it in the morning made me sweat less in bed


well theres a spanner in the works now lol. i'll just wait until the time come then decide

sorry op, not trying to take over your thread


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

safc49 said:


> well theres a spanner in the works now lol. i'll just wait until the time come then decide
> 
> sorry op, not trying to take over your thread


Some people prefer taking it in the night as they sleep though anything :lol:

I took it once but never again, when I use DNP I have a fan pointed at me and I don't really sweat but when I took at night, even with the fan I was sweating

Try it in the morning and a few days later try the night and see what you prefer


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> Some people prefer taking it in the night as they sleep though anything :lol:
> 
> I took it once but never again, when I use DNP I have a fan pointed at me and I don't really sweat but when I took at night, even with the fan I was sweating
> 
> Try it in the morning and a few days later try the night and see what you prefer


cheers mate, sometimes im not the greatest sleeper as it is


----------



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Any criticism on the 33/33/33 diet?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

boostie said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Any criticism on the 33/33/33 diet?


No problem

I don't work in ratios. My diet ready for DNP is 200g Protein / 150g Carbs / 81g Fat / 2100 Calories

So as it works out my percentages are - 38% Protein / 28% Carbs / 35% Fat

TBH on DNP it doesn't really matter what your macros are, the only thing that changes is - more carbs = more heat and sweat which is why I would say limit carbs to 150g


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Username-Here said:


> @funkdocta @safc49
> 
> In my experience, I found taking it in the morning made me sweat less in bed


Same here.......but I still noticed it in bed that I was a little warmer but taking at night killed the bedding.

I found 125 very manageable and didn't carb deplete and kept a reasonable high protien diet but didn't totally cut carbs...

And it still did it's mental stuff but I was doing cardio with it and tbh didn't feel the need to increase doseage...


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't do ratios either, just keep protein high, carbs low. Even high fat a la Atkins Diet - pork scratchings and sugarfree jelly with double cream are a staple food for me on DNP!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I don't do ratios either, just keep protein high, carbs low. Even high fat a la Atkins Diet - pork scratchings and sugarfree jelly with double cream are a staple food for me on DNP!


I find if I eat foods like that, I go into the mindset of "fvck it, I've eat this, I may as well gorge other crap" lol. I just have a bowl of sugar free jelly in the fridge at all times


----------



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright, keeping it under 150gr of carbs might be a better guide line. And if I take the DNP at night, should I take the full dose T3 aswell at night?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

boostie said:


> Alright, keeping it under 150gr of carbs might be a better guide line. And if I take the DNP at night, should I take the full dose T3 aswell at night?


No.

T3 NEEDS to be split up into two doses for the day due to the short half life

Take half your dose as soon as you get up from bed. Don't eat anything until 30 minutes later

Take your next dosage in the afternoon sometime, again on an empty stomach. Good rule of thumb is - 1 and a half hours after eating, take T3, wait another 30- mins to an hour then eat as usual


----------



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Your example is about daytime right? I'm eager to know if i take my dnp right before i go to bed if I should take the full dose or split between before i go to sleep and right after i wake up.



Username-Here said:


> No.
> 
> T3 NEEDS to be split up into two doses for the day due to the short half life
> 
> ...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

boostie said:


> Your example is about daytime right? I'm eager to know if i take my dnp right before i go to bed if I should take the full dose or split between before i go to sleep and right after i wake up.


What time you take your DNP won't matter with the T3, what time you take the DNP is just down to personal preference

The reason T3 is supplemented is because DNP stops the process of T4 > T3 which makes you feel lethargic. Now this process doesn't get resumed until a few days after stopping DNP

So no matter what time you take the DNP, T3 is still only supplemented during the day (as you are sleeping in the night, so you won't be feeling the lethargy DNP causes)

Personally, I don't use T3. Feeling lethargic is nothing compared to the heat and sweating IMO


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

G94 said:


> to be honest, I dont really think the carb depletion is really needed, Ive done it with and without carb depletion, pretty much the same results lol
> 
> that looks pretty good thought!
> 
> I recommenced that you get a nice big fan


I dfitley agree with this, when i carb deplete before DNP i always suffer in the gym much sooner and dont lose any extra fat (that i can notice), i also feel much more sluggish and fatigued.

Best ive ever done were short frequent cycles, a bit like U2diet, i would take 600mg DNP Monday 400mg Tue and Wed and then none Thursday Or Friday eating at a deficit throughout and then Saturday Sunday would Carb back up and lift real heavy in the gym.

Never took T3 with it TBH, i remember Conciliator mentioning that there were some studies showing that there was no larger drop in t3 on dnp than with an ordinary deficit and he even had a fried who was a doctor who measured his own T3 on a DNP cycle and notice no change. But with DNP you can create huge deficits (ive seen 2000+kcal per day) and this on its own would cause a decrease in T3 over a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> Best ive ever done were short frequent cycles, a bit like U2diet, i would take 600mg DNP Monday 400mg Tue and Wed and then none Thursday Or Friday eating at a deficit throughout and then Saturday Sunday would Carb back up and lift real heavy in the gym.


Interesting, never seen it run 3 on and 4 off before, I've plateaued on my weight loss and have some dnp lying around but I have not used it as I hate the associated drop off in training, maybe this could be the answer. I train 3 on 3 off so it could fit very nicely.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Interesting, never seen it run 3 on and 4 off before, I've plateaued on my weight loss and have some dnp lying around but I have not used it as I hate the associated drop off in training, maybe this could be the answer. I train 3 on 3 off so it could fit very nicely.


Ye this is the main reason i do it to prvent hitting that brick wall, i imagine it would also mean you wouldnt need the t3 as there wouldnt be much of a drop if any in t3 levels


----------



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Once my cycle is over can I just quit cold turkey? Or should I build it off in terms of T3 usage?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

boostie said:


> Once my cycle is over can I just quit cold turkey? Or should I build it off in terms of T3 usage?


Some say T3 needs tampering down, others say it has no effect. I would tamper down just in case. Also, there is no need for a 3 week cycle, just keep it at 2 weeks, but have a good diet and do some *light* cardio in those 2 weeks. Also eat frequently fruit to fight the lethargy. Also note: the vitamine E needs to be taken while having a meal. You can take the Vit C whenever you like. Plus: don't take T3 in the evening as you will have difficulty sleeping.

You still need to do a lot of research, you can find the [crucial] information I mentioned easily on the web


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

boostie said:


> Once my cycle is over can I just quit cold turkey? Or should I build it off in terms of T3 usage?


After around 5 days of stopping, your thyroid will just about be getting back to normal levels. So stop the T3 cold turkey, 5-7 days after your last dose of DNP

I will back up what Johny says for you to research more, there's plenty of information on DNP on this forum and many others on the internet, research more BEFORE your run DNP, not when your on it, because that's when problems start happening

I will say the DNP danger is highly over-exaggerated, but it is still a dangerous chemical if misused - remember DNP is a poison!

As this is your first run of DNP, do not go over 250mg

Keep yourself well hydrated - dehydration is the main cause of death when using DNP (although death is very rare, again it's just exaggerated by the media)


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Death is mainly caused by people taking far too much after three days at say 125/250 and not noticing anything so then doubling it etc and getting into all sorts of bother.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

havering said:


> Death is mainly caused by people taking far too much after three days at say 125/250 and not noticing anything so then doubling it etc and getting into all sorts of bother.


Yes that too, again coming back to idiots who haven't done research lol

And death is mainly caused by dehydration because when the dose doubles, the dehydration does too (DNP is a systematic poison, meaning as the dose increases, so does the sides)... which is dehydration. The dose can be upped more than 250mg obviously IF the user knows what they are doing. I'm experienced with DNP, I've done many runs and experimented with doses of 250mg-750mg (never gone upto a gram and TBH I dont want to)


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It's so easily available can buy it anywhere even like ebay where it is sold as like a magic pill which it sort of us but no real information is given on what it is, what you need to take etc

I've run a few cycles of it, mainly about ten days as it got too much, will probably run a new one next week though, still 48 bottles of lucozade in the shed


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

havering said:


> It's so easily available can buy it anywhere even like ebay where it is sold as like a magic pill which it sort of us but no real information is given on what it is, what you need to take etc
> 
> I've run a few cycles of it, mainly about ten days as it got too much, will probably run a new one next week though, still 48 bottles of lucozade in the shed


On eBay?? I'll have to look into that lol. Maybe they are just branded 'DNP' like Dbol is on Amazon... Obvsiously it isn't the actual product but companies use this way to get people's attention

I'm starting my next DNP run next week too  Im starting on the 6th. 3 week runs of 250mg a day with then a week break then keep repeating until I get as low body fat as I want before bulking again


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Yeah there was before when I looked, I think a few of the people who died got them from ebay and amazon

A 3 week run of 250 would be hell for me, 125 at night goes me but it turns my bed into a swimming pool, need it to burn off the xmas fat and for some reason I find it really good at getting rid of the the stubborn fat that even cardio and a calorie deficient seems to struggle with


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

havering said:


> Yeah there was before when I looked, I think a few of the people who died got them from ebay and amazon
> 
> A 3 week run of 250 would be hell for me, 125 at night goes me but it turns my bed into a swimming pool, need it to burn off the xmas fat and for some reason I find it really good at getting rid of the the stubborn fat that even cardio and a calorie deficient seems to struggle with


The only thing that really gets to me when on DNP is sleeping, I hate waking up in the night

I've done a 14 day run on 500mg per day but that was with two big metal fans being pointed at me all night lol


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> On eBay?? I'll have to look into that lol. Maybe they are just branded 'DNP' like Dbol is on Amazon... Obvsiously it isn't the actual product but companies use this way to get people's attention
> 
> I'm starting my next DNP run next week too  Im starting on the 6th. 3 week runs of 250mg a day with then a week break then keep repeating until I get as low body fat as I want before bulking again


I have bought off ebay before aswell, it was way overpriced though, £60 for 25g i think.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

havering said:


> Yeah there was before when I looked, I think a few of the people who died got them from ebay and amazon





funkypigeon said:


> I have bought off ebay before aswell, it was way overpriced though, £60 for 25g i think.


Just looked on eBay, it's not being sold anymore

25g? You bought the powder then?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> Just looked on eBay, it's not being sold anymore
> 
> 25g? You bought the powder then?


Ye like a year ago, but i bought 1Kg for £60 (not off ebay) a few months ago so am sorted for life, i just cap my own.

Is it classed as posting a source saying i got it off ebay, really dnt want to get another infringment :sad:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> Ye like a year ago, but i bought 1Kg for £60 (not off ebay) a few months ago so am sorted for life, i just cap my own.
> 
> Is it classed as posting a source saying i got it off ebay, really dnt want to get another infringment :sad:


I would cap my own, but I can't at the moment, I'm in Uni so the yellow stuff would go everywhere in my room... and I can't do it in the kitchen lol. Does it go everywhere as bad as people say?

No, I highly doubt it lol. I got an infringement too, had it about a month ago for 'Source Hinting' :lol: Never had a mark before, then 4 out of 6 straight off


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> I would cap my own, but I can't at the moment, I'm in Uni so the yellow stuff would go everywhere in my room... and I can't do it in the kitchen lol. Does it go everywhere as bad as people say?
> 
> No, I highly doubt it lol. I got an infringement too, had it about a month ago for 'Source Hinting' :lol: Never had a mark before, then 4 out of 6 straight off


Am at uni myself mate, haha

It dosnt go everywere, just put a few sheets of paper on ur desk and go poundland and get the latex gloves, i cap em 1 by 1 aswell which is a lot more messy than cap em quik and i dnt make a big mess.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> Am at uni myself mate, haha
> 
> It dosnt go everywere, just put a few sheets of paper on ur desk and go poundland and get the latex gloves, i cap em 1 by 1 aswell which is a lot more messy than cap em quik and i dnt make a big mess.


Hmm, I might have a go then lol

When I hear about people capping their own, they say it goes in the air and stains everything haha - so just to clarify, this isn't the case?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> Hmm, I might have a go then lol
> 
> When I hear about people capping their own, they say it goes in the air and stains everything haha - so just to clarify, this isn't the case?


No its 20% moisture aswell, its quite "clotty" if it makes any sense. Ive never took more than mabey 10g out at any one time so just keep doin that and as long as your carefull u shouldnt get a drop anywere. Once though i got the tinyest spec under my glove and it rubbed everywere stained 1/4 of my hand yellow for nearly a week, got some funny looks at uni tho.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

havering said:


> Yeah there was before when I looked, I think a few of the people who died got them from ebay and amazon
> 
> A 3 week run of 250 would be hell for me, 125 at night goes me but it turns my bed into a swimming pool, need it to burn off the xmas fat and for some reason I find it really good at getting rid of the the stubborn fat that even cardio and a calorie deficient seems to struggle with


I remember that student girl who died from it but apparently she took nearly 60 caps


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> I remember that student girl who died from it but apparently she took nearly 60 caps


Is this her?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2315433/Sarah-Houston-cause-death-Boiled-alive-internet-slimming-pills-DNP.html

Oh look, what a surprise... A story on DNP by the Daily Mail :lol:


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> Is this her?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2315433/Sarah-Houston-cause-death-Boiled-alive-internet-slimming-pills-DNP.html
> 
> Oh look, what a surprise... A story on DNP by the Daily Mail :lol:


I know they demonise it and make it look like nazi drug or somthng, but if it were paracetamol or ibuprofen it would have been portrayed as the girls fault not the drug, really sad story though that the girl thought she needed to lose weight.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

My feedback would be don't do it in the first place.

Yes I have done it a few times but wont ever touch the stuff again.

It makes you feel sh1t.

3 weeks for your first run will be very tough.

You will absolutely lose fat, but to me the sides are not worth it.


----------

